

Ask HN: Is Silicon Valley really the best place for a startup? - quellhorst

The Valley is one of the most expensive places in the country, California has high taxes. You can get broadband anywhere and there are nice places that are much cheaper.<p>Is the environment of the bay area really worth it?
======
csomar
There are both advantages and drawbacks. As you said, in term of cost it's
very expensive.

In my opinion, I don't think it's a good place to START. It's good only for
successful startup that want to grow bigger.

I read an article few months ago on NY times, that the best country to make
startup is Signapore, it has lower taxes and governement encourages small
companies.

------
david927
Where you are right now is the best place to start.

------
mg1313
That's why the salaries are higher there and startup costs could higher.

